# Floundering this year



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

I tried this earlier in the year but someone suggested that it was too early in the year so i figured i would try it again.


----------



## Frayed Knot (Oct 4, 2007)

I killed around 120 this year.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Frayed Knot (12/13/2007)*I killed around 120 this year.


Istabbed more than that just in the month of July.


----------



## Buzzsaw (Nov 9, 2007)

Judging by the previous 3 years that I've been back in the Panhandle, I would say that this year has by far been below the average. 2004, 2005, and 2006 were some of the best Floundering years that I've seen in a long time. I believe that Hurricane Ivan had something to do with that.....I don't really know what, but it seems like after Ivan...the next two years were the best I've ever had. There were several nights in 2005 that I effortlessly killing my limit on back to back nights when the conditions were even decent. 

Looking back at the Floundering Log I keep, I was averaging 18 fish per trip in 2004 and 2005 with 2 people fishing most nights - 300+ fish killed in 2005. Also, I have usually started catching the early fish sneaking through the bay (Mulat, Indian Bayou, Scenic Bluffs) in mid-October and killed fish through the second or third week in December at Pickens. Now keep in mind that I only fish P'cola Bay/Ft. Pickens and can't speak for the Perdido/Alabama Pass area...I hear that they are still killing fish over there right now?????? Can't confirm that info....

Unfortunately, this year had the weather against it....it's been unseasonaly warm and there were very few cold fronts that really pushed the fish out. On Thanksgiving night, the fish poured out like they were supposed to but you had to take a "Gulf Boat" over to Pickens and get out and wade and negotiate 3 foot waves crushing the beach.....stabbing the fish in between waves and foam wash.....with great risk comes great reward! 

Other than that, the last two nights I went in late November when the wind was out of the NE at 15K and temps were in the mid 40's.......I got one fish and no fish respectively, which by my standards SUCKS! Maybe there's another late run? I don't really think so and my Flounder gear is packed up and I've broken out the Rifle/Crossbow and you'll find me in woods fighting off the mosquitos :banghead

Just "Team Flatfish's" 2 cents......I'd love to hear from others on their analysis! Hope everyone else had better luck! 

Total Tally for 2007 - 189 fish - 21 nights on the water between October 23 and December 4th. Largest Fish - 7.3lbs......best night - 20 fish in 90 minutes....got shut out 1 time!


----------



## Frayed Knot (Oct 4, 2007)

DFA,

My year was the month of October and November. How many did you kill in November?


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Frayed Knot (12/14/2007)*DFA,
> 
> My year was the month of October and November. How many did you kill in November?


Zero. I don't even go in Oct/Nov. Don't need to.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Buzzsaw (12/14/2007)*Judging by the previous 3 years that I've been back in the Panhandle, I would say that this year has by far been below the average. 2004, 2005, and 2006 were some of the best Floundering years that I've seen in a long time. I believe that Hurricane Ivan had something to do with that.....I don't really know what, but it seems like after Ivan...the next two years were the best I've ever had. There were several nights in 2005 that I effortlessly killing my limit on back to back nights when the conditions were even decent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice report! I kept a log for the 2005 season as well. That was one of the best years I have had. There were lots of nights starting around income tax day through the end of May that I could just do no wrong. Put the boat in at dark and be heading home by 10 with our twenty fish limit. A few nights we were seeing so many fish that we would realize that hey, we can only stay for 5 more fish then we gotta go, so we would slow down and become very picky passing over 15 inch fish just so we could stay and enjoy ourselves a little longer. I sure miss those days. My boat did not get a 2 person limit at all this year. Came close one or two times but no cigar. One of the best nights I had this year was very early in the season. It was March 25th. I was just itchin to go and give it a shot. Didnt really expect to see anything but we gigged 14 that night. Normally I dont start seeing any numbers til mid April. But all and all I had a decent year this season. And am already itchen to get back after them come spring. Havent kept a log since 2005 but I no that I havent topped that year since. My boats total for 2005 was 338.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Death From Above (12/14/2007)*
> 
> 
> > *Frayed Knot (12/14/2007)*DFA,
> ...


I dont go for need.... I go for pleasure.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Midnight Rider (12/14/2007)*
> 
> 
> > *Death From Above (12/14/2007)*
> ...


I flounder for pleasure too. The "need" I'm talking about is the "need" toflounder in Oct/Nov when they are easy pickings.


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

I've caught more on rod and reel this year than the last 3 years combined. Up t 23" on Gulps. Was cathcing them solid back in Perdido bay as late as two weeks ago. Maybe they'll have a late run for ya'll giggers?


----------



## Frayed Knot (Oct 4, 2007)

I think it's the I 10 bridge construction that has messed it up.:doh


----------



## hardcorehare (Oct 29, 2007)

this year was bout the worse i've had in the last 3 years for sure. never got the limit but did seem to always get between 6-10 most every night. only got skunked twice and gigged maybe 15 nights in november and early december. fish this year seemed to be alot bigger on average. 18-20 inches seemed to be the average. gigged ALOT of huge jarhead mullet this year and saw alot more mullet on average. never have gigged any months but oct-dec...gonna have to try this april it sounds like...good luck guys


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Frayed Knot (12/15/2007)*I think it's the I 10 bridge construction that has messed it up.:doh


Why?


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

Destin area sucked. I like to think that I am starting to be pretty consistant with locating fish, but it wasn't happening this year. I didn't even hear of people really getting into them in this area. A lot of 3 to 5 fish nights. Maybe next year? 

Anyone getting them on the near shore structures? I am really wanting to get out and try it.


----------



## Cubs Fan (Oct 17, 2007)

I killed two flounder this year. It wasnt good for me.But i did scoop a bunch of crabs this year.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

well i know i got skunked a few times this year. and i think the most i got in one night was about 8. i blame MR...he would go the night before i come home and get 8 - 10 in 2 hours then take me thenext 2 nights and get skunked with the same weather conditions!!!! i think he was telling me his honey hole was where we were fishing but it was really somewhere else!!! :moon:moon:moon


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

I think this year was below standard.My son and I caught alittle over 80 in the month of Oct. and less than 60 in Nov. Also we never caught one in less than 32 feet of water.Some of our posts here was par for the size.Last year we caught them in 12 feet of water and on the out going are in coming tides.This year only on the out going tides.Sounds like fishing:banghead


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *recess (12/18/2007)*I think this year was below standard.My son and I caught alittle over 80 in the month of Oct. and less than 60 in Nov. Also we never caught one in less than 32 feet of water.Some of our posts here was par for the size.Last year we caught them in 12 feet of water and on the out going are in coming tides.This year only on the out going tides.Sounds like fishing:banghead


 Thats one hell of a gig pole you are using. The deepest flounder I ever gigged was about 4 ft down.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *FlounderAssassin (12/18/2007)*well i know i got skunked a few times this year. and i think the most i got in one night was about 8. i blame MR...he would go the night before i come home and get 8 - 10 in 2 hours then take me thenext 2 nights and get skunked with the same weather conditions!!!! i think he was telling me his honey hole was where we were fishing but it was really somewhere else!!! :moon:moon:moon


 You are bad luck:moon:moon:moon


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Midnight Rider (12/18/2007)*
> 
> 
> > *FlounderAssassin (12/18/2007)*well i know i got skunked a few times this year. and i think the most i got in one night was about 8. i blame MR...he would go the night before i come home and get 8 - 10 in 2 hours then take me thenext 2 nights and get skunked with the same weather conditions!!!! i think he was telling me his honey hole was where we were fishing but it was really somewhere else!!! :moon:moon:moon
> ...


Thats what i have heard. SUCKS!!!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

All the flounders we CAUGHT, Came by rod and reel. I now see this section is for Flounder Gigging.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

:bump


----------

